# Hello to all!!



## maTT's 225 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

Was looking for a few solutions and questions for my new mk1 TT and every search brought up your forum, so great going!

Decided to join as it seemed like a good place to be part of and you all seem pretty clued up too.

Anyways, just bought my dream TT about a month ago and have a noisy cam chain tensioner (clicks when start up) and what appears to be the dreaded damper noise at lower revs!! (like a slight heat pan rattle). Gutted! Warranty will pick up £500 notes of the repairs but Audi quoted me a huge £802.35 and £109.00 to check it out? ...I know guys, I prob should have known better than to take it to Audi as they were bound to be pricey! But I wanted the safety of an Audi printout of the diagnosed problem??? Anyways, shopped around with the warranty comp at my side and found...what seems to be...a much cheaper deal. Think Audi wanted £355.00 for labour alone, eek.

Hopefully will be sorted next week sometime, but gutted i cant speed around in my new toy! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyways, nice to be on here

Hope to speak soon.

P.S. Just found out today that my 225 was a 6 speed, not a 5 as shown on the gear knob, what a knob!! lol


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... you will be addicted to it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

Welcome, im sure youll enjoy it all the more when you do get it back


----------

